# is Adoption Costly



## soon2 b wifey

I was curious the amount of $$$$$ it would cost to adopt. Me and OH want to do it when were 25 which is only a couple of years. Especially with the way TTC is going. I was just wondering how much and how it was paid. We definitely want a child closer to an infants age just so we could experience it almost as if it was our own, starting from the beginning. If we can't have a baby OH vowed he'll make me wait til I'm 30. Therefore we'll have more time to TTC are own.


----------



## Dinoslass

I have no idea of the costs in the US. Here in Holland it is costly, all though the more you do yourself the less it costs, but if you go to an agency and let them do it all for you, you will have to pay a lot. But as I said, don't know about the US.
It is nice to have a child from baby, but there are so many children who are older and waiting for adoption. Plus they are usually more aware of it and happy to find a family. But I can understand you want to experience all. 
Our children came at age 6,5 and 3 and I do miss not knowing them earlier. I make up for the baby thing with my foster kiddies though!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yes, in the US, if you adopt domestically, adoption can cost anywhere from $12,000 - $20,000. fees depend on whether or not you go through an agency or private. If private, you have to pay for the birth mother's lawyer and all her expenses related to her pregnancy.


----------



## PTwannabe

It's pretty costly in the US and a lengthy process most times. I was looking into it in my state and it can take years to receive a child. Do a google search for your state to get a better idea. There are plenty of adoption agencies out there, but make sure you do your research on the company itself!! 
There are so many children out there that need someone, I just don't understand why they make it so darn costly to do so... as if raising the child isn't going to be $$ enough???


----------



## daniellelisa

I live in the UK and both our girls are from the UK and adoption did not cost us a thing! We adopted through Social Services and everything was paid for by the Uk even the solicitor/lawyer, we did not pay a think to adopt 2 amazing little girls..x


----------



## shannapayne

We adopted threw DHS and they pay for everything, you have to do foster care classes and do a background check and they come inspect your house and everything but it takes up to a year to adopt and here in oklahoma if they do good in school they can get money for college and you get almost 400/month until they are 18 and then the state insurance as well.


----------



## PrestonShadel

I think it depends on how you do it.


----------



## Chris77

The costs of adoption vary depending on whether or not you chose private adoption or an agency adoption. Generally though, expect to pay at least $10,000.


----------



## Jtiki

In the US, if you find the mother yourself, about $10,000. If you go through an agency, closer to$20,000. But, those are prices for infants - adopting older children is usually much cheaper, and frequently free. Most cities waive all the fees for adopting older children and may even provide you with financial incentives. In most Texas cities for example, the child will be given free college tuition at any state college. In NC, you can receive a monthly stipend until the child recaches 18.


----------



## Tori4

Hi , in Canada it depends on the route you choose to take. National adoption there is minimal to no cost but you need to take a parenting course through our children services.
We opted for international adoption, for some reason my heart was drawn to China. The trip, adoption proceedings etc cost approx 25k. Most of which was expenses to adoption agency, social worker assessments, flights, accommodation in China. 
Good luck:)


----------



## Ohmy4

Here in CA, I know it is VERY costly. I listen to a morning radio show. The host was adopting from here in the USA. They paid 25,000 for agency fees, home inspections, background checks, etc etc. and the day after the mom delivered...she decided to keep the baby. They had his room ready..name picked out...he was DEVASTATED!!!! And lost all the money... But like others have said, there are cheaper ways where you can get it down to 12-15,000.


----------



## Christie2011

I am going through an adoption now. And though my story is a little different since I am adopting from a cousin, I thought I'd provide some insight for you.

My cousin isn't getting a lawyer, as far as I know. The mother would need a lawyer if she wanted someone to review any paperwork she will be signing, like giving up parental rights, whether or not the adoptive parents are free to tell the child about her when they ask (since it's a known adoption this would be required). 

I did require a home study, but found an agency that is working with me to expedite the process. This is usually the longest part of the process as I understand. Usually a 2-4 month process, my home study will be complete within a month of when I first dropped off my application. This total process, with all incidental fees to get fingerprinted and paperwork notarized, and to pay for 3 follow up visits after I bring my son home will be around $3219.

My lawyer fees, again including fingerprinting (I'm adopting in a different state then I live so I need to get fingerprinted and background checked in both states), and travel to state I'm adopting my son from will total around $2600.

The mother had medical insurance so I don't have any medical bills to cover. So adoption can be affordable, you just have to go the route that is best for you. It also doesn't have to be a lengthly process. From the time I found out about my son to the time I get to bring him home will be 2 months. That's barely enough time to get the house and my life prepared for an infant!


----------

